# Tivo Remote Input Button



## zztop (Mar 6, 2018)

Recently I purchased a new Q7F QLED TV. The input on the remote brings up the source screen on the TV but the ok or back buttons fail to remove it once used or time out requirring me to pull up the tv remote to remove screen.Has anyone seen this?If so is there something I need to do or just report to TIVO tech support and ask them to update coding to resolve this issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zztop said:


> Recently I purchased a new Q7F QLED TV. The input on the remote brings up the source screen on the TV but the ok or back buttons fail to remove it once used or time out requirring me to pull up the tv remote to remove screen.Has anyone seen this?If so is there something I need to do or just report to TIVO tech support and ask them to update coding to resolve this issue?


Some TV sets require an action to indicate you are done with the menu. Some, like my Sony and LG, allow multiple presses of the Input button to move the selection, then accept the selection after 5 seconds. Usually, if it's important, a universal remote is used. Good luck with TiVo's support. I had a Samsung that was like your TV. I gave it away even though I never used the input selection since it was on a Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You may be stuck, as @JoeKustra indicated, but I've seen a few sets where using the volume button dismisses the TV menu. Short of that, powering-cycling the TV is another workaround, but not one I'd want to employ on a regular basis.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> ...Some, like my Sony and LG, allow *multiple presses of the Input button* to move the selection, then accept the selection after 5 seconds.


This is the key. It's not a bug. Arrows/ok on Tivo remotes never control the TV. If multiple presses of Input don't work for you, then you have a couple of options:

- Continue juggling remotes
- Get a universal remote
- Get a Slide Pro and a cheap universal to teach it the one discrete command for your desired input. This teaching remote can usually be a cable TV remote, and you can use special codes called EFCs to send any command. I can post all the Samsung discrete input codes if you end up going this route.
- Keep your TV on a single input always, and plug all sources into an auto-switching HDMI switch. These are pretty cheap, but will require you to put each device in standby or off when not in use. This can get tricky with devices that are usually always on.
- Give away your TV like Joe did. I'll be glad to take it off your hands ;-)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

My new samsung needs the input button to be pressed to advance thru the selections, when I get to the one I want it takes about 3 seconds for it to switch to that input.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SNJpage1 said:


> My new samsung needs the input button to be pressed to advance thru the selections, when I get to the one I want it takes about 3 seconds for it to switch to that input.


Just acquired a Samsung over the December holidays and _love_ this functionality (coming from an LED TV without it).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Check other remote codes, I have had different codes allow for what you are looking for.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Check other remote codes, I have had different codes allow for what you are looking for.


Potentially, this just is a factor of how the TV input option works and can't be avoided. But, who knows if some other functioning code might be out there . . . .


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

While it's highly unlikely you'll find 2 different Input commands that behave differently when pressed multiple times, it is very likely that you'll break repeating volume behavior with different Samsung codes. So whatever code you settle on, be sure to confirm the vol changes continuously when the button is held.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Keep your TV on a single input always, and plug all sources into an auto-switching HDMI switch.


With my Samsung the switch didn't work. The TV needs to be set up to the input device. When I switched inputs the TV didn't recognize the new input and I had to go thru the set up each time I switched inputs. For example, when I was watching the Tivo and switched to the Comcast box the TV was looking for the Tivo and I had to go thru the set up for it to see the Comcast box. When I switched back to the Tivo I had to do the same thing again. I now have a 4 input switch sitting on a shelf.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> - Keep your TV on a single input always, and plug all sources into an auto-switching HDMI switch. These are pretty cheap, but will require you to put each device in standby or off when not in use. This can get tricky with devices that are usually always on.)


Good luck turning off a mini or a Roku.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

When using the Bolt+ (non-Hydra UI), can the *input button* on a Tivo Slide Pro remote be programmed by learning to change inputs on a non-TV device, for example our Denon 4310 AVR?

We only use a single HDMI input to the TV (Sony Bravia 55NX810) coming from the Denon AVR, so we never use the Tivo input button.

The way we have our AVR/Tivo setup now, Tivo Bolt+ and all other non-Tivo devices (e.g. FireTV Cube) are HDMI inputs into the Denon. So if we want to change input, we change the Denon's input selection *on the Denon remote. * IOW, the Denon has multiple devices on it, including the Tivo, and we just swap Denon inputs as needed. The Tivo remotes *are *programmed to change volume/mute on the Denon. The Tivo *TV Pwr* button does turn the Sony TV on/off.

I'd like to be able to use the Tivo remote input button to change the Denon HDMI input selection, rather than have to use the Denon remote. Is there any reason this wouldn't be possible? It seems like all of the Tivo help pages assume that the input button would only control the TV inputs, and I'm wondering whether the Input button is somehow pre-programmed to be in sync with the *TV Pwr* button setup.

I do realize I would still need to use the device-of-choice's remote (e.g. FireTV) for all other functions specific to the device.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JandS said:


> When using the Bolt+ (non-Hydra UI), can the *input button* on a Tivo Slide Pro remote be programmed by learning to change inputs on a non-TV device, for example our Denon 4310 AVR?


We have that configured on our TiVo Slide Pro Remote (controls our Onkyo Input) through learning.

Scott


----------



## troy1414 (Jun 29, 2019)

JandS said:


> When using the Bolt+ (non-Hydra UI), can the *input button* on a Tivo Slide Pro remote be programmed by learning to change inputs on a non-TV device, for example our Denon 4310 AVR?
> 
> We only use a single HDMI input to the TV (Sony Bravia 55NX810) coming from the Denon AVR, so we never use the Tivo input button.
> 
> ...


This is an old thread but still relevant because I've been banging my head with Denon support, and TiVo. Denon receivers do not have an input next / scroll command (even though I have a wheel to scrolls through inputs directly on the device????) so it is impossible. The best we could do is program the input button to do a director input such as the TiVo but this would leave no way to switch to any other input.


----------



## samntx (Oct 13, 2019)

there seems to be two major setup, 1- tv has multiple devices attached or 2 - tv is the output for your a/v receive. so when you setup input on remote you should be given a choice rather then a number. you already have tv volume/mute power and you have a/v volume/mute. just ask which to use for input button, tv or a/v remote signal. how's that for a solution...


----------

